# Soupy puck



## Currymonster (Apr 3, 2016)

My Sage Grinder Pro arrived today to compliment my Sage DB bought at

weekend.

up till now been using my dualit grinder which did an ok job.

Noticed a big difference in coffee crema and bar pressure during extraction was 3 bar with my dualt and 8 bar with my Sage Pro Grinder.

I THINK the grind size is the same and Dose amount is the same

Two things I have now which i didnt have before

slight wet pool ontop of coffee in PF 30 seconds after extraction

extraction doesnt appear as thick and as dark... But the creme is nicer

any ideas folks?

thanks in advance

BTW still hearing voices in my head saying get a super jolly


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ignore soopy pucks

Dont think your dose is the same - weight it , its the only way ....

I wouldnt pay too much attention to the pressure gauge - what is important is taste and how to balance it

Weight in and out ..... work to a brew ratio - not time ( don't adjust by it )

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22879-Beginners-Reading-Weighing-Espresso-Brew-Ratios

HOW DOES THE SHOT TASTE ....


----------



## Currymonster (Apr 3, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> Ignore soopy pucks
> 
> Dont think your dose is the same - weight it , its the only way ....
> 
> ...


Thankyou thats good to hear

just need to book the White coat.... Ermmm White glove service now


----------

